# kinsenas



## confusednikki=)

i dont know the translation of "kinsenas" in english.

My try is "15th or every 15th of the month" ??   is there a single word for it?


Please help me.

Thanks

Nikki


----------



## DotterKat

If you are using _kinsenas _in reference to a salary (e.g. Sumasahod ka kada kinsenas at katapusan ng buwan), then _every 15th of the month _would be quite acceptable (as in, You get paid every 15th and end of the month). However, we can also use *bimontly *in reference to a salary that is paid out twice a month typically on the 15th and end of the month. It can get a little tricky since bimonthly can also mean _every two months_. As you can see, bimonthly does not specify when those two payments are made. In fact, some people here get paid on the 5th and 20th of the month. Another word you might consider, albeit archaic sounding, is *fortnight *which is a time period of 14 days. Some people do say ".... I get paid every fortnight" (every two weeks) which can roughly fall on the 15th and end of the month. I almost never use that word myself as it sounds almost antiquated.

In the end, your translation of _every 15th of the month_ is the most accurate and is quite acceptable. If you insist on finding a one-word equivalent then *bimontly*, when used correctly, will also do the trick but not as accurately. _*Fortnight *_is even less accurate and a bit old-fashioned sounding, at least to my ears.


----------



## ppsantos

Kinsenas is "every 15th of the month. Isn't "bimonthly" once every two months? Wouldn't "semi-monthly" be twice a month?


----------



## DotterKat

A careful reading of my response above clearly states that _*bimonthly*_, indeed, means both twice a month or every two months. As I have also indicated, when correctly applied, _bimonthly _can approximate the meaning of _kinsenas _though not as accurately as _every 15th of the month. _Semimonthly is twice a month, but in that sense, is just as ambiguous as bimonthly since it does not indicate _when _the occurrence takes place.


----------



## rempress

Please bear in mind it is a borrowed word from Spanish. Kinse or quince is an Spanish word which means 15. And quincenas literally means fifteens or every 15th in Spanish.


----------



## mataripis

you are right. every 15th of the month. maybe it is right also to say " every half of a month". Sa  Tagalog" tuwing kalaghatian ng isang buwan".


----------

